# What is the difference between a metal comb and a CC butter comb?



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I just ordered a CC butter comb and am not sure there is anything that special about it compared to other metal combs, what are your opinions?


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

At the suggestion of a another SM Member I ordered a CC Buttercomb and I am very happy with it - not sure if there is a difference but I have yet to see one in the store


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I just bought a comb where the teeth rotate. Makes it easier to get out knots!


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

Can someone post a picture of a CC buttercomb and where you get them from. Thanks


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've been grooming long coated show dogs for more than 30 years (Lhasas, Shih Tzus, Yorkies, Tibetan Terriers and Malts) and the Chris Christensen Buttercomb is, imho, the best comb ever made. It seems to glide through the coat much easier than other brands (and I tried them all) and causes little to no breakage of the coat.

My favorite is the #3 or #9. I use the wide end to begin breaking up and combing out a mat and end with the fine end to make certain that there are no more mats.

Here is a link to the CC website:
Grooming Combs for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have both the CC Buttercombs and Madan combs and love them both. I don't find one better than the other, but there is a huge difference in price!

toplinepet.com


----------



## Leona (May 22, 2012)

*Types of comb*



Lacie's Mom said:


> I've been grooming long coated show dogs for more than 30 years (Lhasas, Shih Tzus, Yorkies, Tibetan Terriers and Malts) and the Chris Christensen Buttercomb is, imho, the best comb ever made. It seems to glide through the coat much easier than other brands (and I tried them all) and causes little to no breakage of the coat.
> 
> My favorite is the #3 or #9. I use the wide end to begin breaking up and combing out a mat and end with the fine end to make certain that there are no more mats.
> 
> ...



Hi, May I knw can u pls intro me what kind of combs and brushes should I buy for maintaining a maltese? What r the tips and use info? Cos I've been browsing thru alot but dont reali knw whats the purposes of dif ones. Tks.


Warmest Regards,
Leona


----------

